
Windows 10 Technical Preview ISO Available Now - mattstrayer
http://windows.microsoft.com/en-us/windows/preview-iso
======
Zekio
is this the new one? the version after 9879?

~~~
mattstrayer
yeah!

~~~
Zekio
Oh, you can download it in PC Settings if you are already running windows 10,
then you can go under Update and recovery and press preview builds and
download the new one :) easier since you don't have to run the installer.

